

NO SIM CARD appeared on my iPhone 5. I am not the only one. - tofslie
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4327783?start=0&tstart=0

======
manuscreationis
I'm wondering if it's the age of the SIM card in use...

A few years ago, I upgraded to a new android phone. A day or two later, the
SIM card couldn't be detected. Try as I might, it was as though the thing
wasn't plugged in.

I took the phone to the nearest carrier store, and the clerk took a look at my
SIM card and told me he knew the problem.

My SIM was an older model, and wasn't designed for the heavy amount of... I'll
be honest, I don't remember exactly what he said, but the gist of it was the
newer phone was activating and accessing the SIM card at a much higher
frequency than my old phone did. It had burned the thing out in a manner of
24-48 hours.

They loaded up a new SIM card (which actually had a slightly different look to
the connector pins) and everything worked just fine. I couldn't believe it,
even though it technically seems plausible.

I'm wondering if this is a similar issue - the new phones are accessing the
SIM more frequently, and thus burning them out?

Just a thought

